# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Best place to stay for us

## 541lion

My lady and I will be staying in TB for a couple nights in between negril and Belmont.. We need somewhere decent.. It will be in June so the off season.. I've heard of the fishermans nightclub and sounds like some of the only nightlife so around there would be great.. We can spend around 60-70.. And hoping to get a better rate for a walk-in in June.. Any suggestions?? Thank you

----------


## jeannieb

If you want night life, Fisherman's is a good choice. They rent rooms around $50 a night, the last time I checked.

----------


## 541lion

thank you.. are they nice rooms?? how far from the beach??

----------


## Dwest

I would recommend sunset beach resort and villas.  It's right next to jakes place and close to jack sprats. It has a pool and could views. There is a beach within viewing and walking distance and they are reasonably priced, especially in the summer I imagine. We're going there next week!

----------

